# Powermatic 45 Tail Stock Restoration



## EricFB (Mar 8, 2016)

Guys- I purchased an old powermatic 45 wood lathe. It needs work. Two questions about the tail stock:

1) The quill adjustment screw (long threaded rod) does not seat snug against the quill adjustment nut (far outboard side of casting). As such, the quill adjustment screw has approximately 1/16 inch to 1/8 inch of slop/play in it. The slop/play is longitudinal with the quill adjustment screw. I assume this is not normal? I assume the quill adjustment screw should fit snug against the quill adjustment nut? Very little to no slop?

2) How does the quill clamp work with the quill lock sleeve to secure the quill? I assume as you tighten the quill clamp it creates pressure on the quill sleeve to secure the quill? Should the sleeve be 'loose' in the casting so it can rotate, move up, move down, as necessary to tighten up against the quill? The quill lock sleeve in my tail stock does not rotate, move up, or move down. The quill lock sleeve appears to be tight in the casting.

Thanks for the replies-Eric


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

There is no slop/play in the tailstock of my PM45. As for the quill clamp, yes, the sleeve should be free to move when the handle is loosened, although it doesn't need to move very much. Here are the parts:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## EricFB (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you for the response. Looks like I have some work to do.


----------

